# West Berks, Hermitage or around that area



## Cecile (20 November 2017)

Not for me but had a plea for idea's or any local face book pages as this lady is new to the area?

Stables/grazing needed, DIY or assisted (Mon/Friday) or possible grass livery
Needs indoor or outdoor school with lighting
1 x 14.1hh
1 x 15.2hh
1 x 16.2hh

Any idea's gratefully received


----------



## charlie76 (4 February 2018)

Pm me,  i have space for 3 part liveries or pos assisted diy 10 mis max from hermitage


----------

